# Green Planet



## pat1cp (4 Jan 2022)

A heads up for UK folk, looking forward to this. Starts this Sunday.









						BBC One - The Green Planet
					

A five-part series presented by Sir David Attenborough looking at the lives of plants.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## DeepMetropolis (6 Jan 2022)

Cool, thanks for letting us know


----------



## John q (9 Jan 2022)

So... what's everyone watching at 7pm tonight 🤔


----------



## shangman (9 Jan 2022)

An astonishingly beautiful programme, how lucky we are to live in this magical world and see it all like that. Can't WAIT for the next episode, focused on aquatic plants!!!


----------



## Wookii (9 Jan 2022)

Episode 2 - “Water Worlds” should be particularly relevant to us!

Edit: Jinx Rosie 😆


----------



## shangman (9 Jan 2022)

Wookii said:


> Episode 2 - “Water Worlds” should be particularly relevant to us!
> 
> Edit: Jinx Rosie 😆


It's so exciting it's worth saying twice!!!


----------



## pat1cp (11 Jan 2022)

I was away at the weekend, so watched this on the Iplayer last night. Some of the camera work was amazing, some of the moving timelapses were incredible.

The BBC gets a lot of bad press, but personally, the fantastic nature programmes they produce _almost_ justify it's existence alone.


----------



## Maf 2500 (12 Jan 2022)

BBC One - The Green Planet - Filming giant water lilies

Article on filming the giant water lilies in ep. 2


----------



## John q (16 Jan 2022)

Is everybody getting excited....


----------



## pat1cp (16 Jan 2022)

I'm contemplating the camera work......last week looked difficult, and that was above ground.


----------



## shangman (16 Jan 2022)

Been looking forward to this all week!!!

I'm gonna predict a rise in members inspired by today's episode over the next few weeks and months 😀


----------



## shangman (16 Jan 2022)

AN APISTO!!!!! IN PINK!!!! 

🔥🔥🔥 thanks David I feel fabulously pandered to now


----------



## Courtneybst (16 Jan 2022)

This episode is already amazing!


----------



## pat1cp (16 Jan 2022)

Gonna have to get myself one of those Japanese swans


----------



## ScapingScotsman (17 Jan 2022)

The water world episode was absolutely amazing. Seeing how the marimo moss balls develop.... And WOW the size of them. 
Bladderworts and all, what a program this latest one was. 
If love to be able to have space to build something like they did, obviously with 3 sides viewable and fish. Immense.


----------



## hypnogogia (17 Jan 2022)

Amazing episode.  Just watching it on catch-up now, and admiring the pearling.


----------



## KirstyF (17 Jan 2022)

Yep that pearling was epic….and who knew giant water lilies were so mean 😳😂


----------



## hypnogogia (17 Jan 2022)

KirstyF said:


> Yep that pearling was epic….and who knew giant water lilies were so mean 😳😂


They’re big flat meanies! 🤣


----------

